# Journey from Expecting Direct Grant to Receiving PIC 4020 to getting Finally Granted



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Dear All,

My journey towards getting 190 visa has been really long (718 day to be exact), I feel like writing my heart out as I believe it can be useful to anyone during this journey and can take some positive clues.

I started my journey by expecting a direct grant as I had uploaded / front loaded all the documents including medicals and PCC (*as per advice from senior members of the forum). 

Then started the journey of waiting, waiting & waiting for that Golden e-mail. Many questions came such as
- No assessment commencement e-mail
- NO CO allocated
- No Additional requirement raised
When I did many calls and follow-ups through e-mail, all I got was a standard reply that it is in assessment, please wait for the finalization e-mail. Doing this almost 1.5 years passed by and my status always remained as "Received" and nothing had changed.

Questioning many seniors on this forum, somewhere I read write an online feedback using web form on the website (which unfortunately has been removed now), used IGIS & Ombudsmen. They replied, they will follow up on the case and refer. Again, nothing changed. 

Then finally one day, my colleague informed me they had visited my office for employment checks ( in June 2017) & again all things went silent after that with no response from CO. I again e-mailed them but got a standard response.

In September 2017, a bomb blasted in my mailbox by getting PIC 4020 and I went totally blank, dull, upset and dumb as I had to justify within 28 days. I had to do something, I recovered from this shock in 2-3 days. I knew internally that I was right, I have been honest whole of my life, reading the letter for about 50-60 times I realized it is clear case of misunderstandings and I being an auditor could easily relate.

I decided that I will win this case and that I will give my reply again with full confidence and being genuine. I started loving the fact that I am going to present my case and god has given this opportunity for 1 final time to present my case. My case at least moved forward and reached this stage rather being waiting in dark.

All 28 days, I had sleepless nights, to prepare a detailed draft, write explanations, gather evidences and make the most of this chance given. I wanted to make sure and to leave no stone unturned. Within 20 days of my reply, I got an e-mail to re-do my medicals and PCC as they had expired. That time, I knew I have won the case and my visa is on the final phase. 

I did all that was asked and finally on 9th January, I got that golden e-mail. I am really thankful to all the members on this forum who gave strength, guidance and lot of valuable inputs. The best part here is that if you see success stories, you too relate to it, dream about it and your aspirations go be there goes better and better.

Thanks for reading this long post. All those waiting for your grant, I wish you all a very best luck and may god fulfill your dream soon.

Warm regards,
gaudit24


----------



## tasi (Aug 27, 2017)

I imagine your grant being sweeter than most grants. Congratulations. Why did you get a PIC 4020 natural justice letter?


----------



## Gbatra (Feb 8, 2016)

gaudit24 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My journey towards getting 190 visa has been really long (718 day to be exact), I feel like writing my heart out as I believe it can be useful to anyone during this journey and can take some positive clues.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations... I have a very very similar story....
When did u submit PCC and medical. (Second Time)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Is PIC 4020 a NJ Letter ?


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

My heartfelt Congratulations to you on the grant!


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Congratulation.

If it is not too much trouble, may you please describe the 'misunderstanding' that caused the delay.

In hindsight, what you think you could have done to avoid this delay at the first place? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ami27 (Jun 11, 2016)

After N J Reply. Do you asked for Medical ?? Is your Medical and PCC expired?



Gbatra said:


> Many congratulations... I have a very very similar story....
> When did u submit PCC and medical. (Second Time)
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gbatra (Feb 8, 2016)

ami27 said:


> After N J Reply. Do you asked for Medical ?? Is your Medical and PCC expired?


Yes my PCC and medical expired in September.. so they have asked me to re submit those...this happed back in December.. 40 days after NJ

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Dear Tasi,

Getting PIC 4020 is totally dependent on Case officer. After, I received the same, I understood it was due to some misunderstanding and misinterpretation of documents submitted. The 4 basic issues raised were as under:

1. The designation on the payslip was inconsistent. I had written in my SD that I a am a senior manager & in payslip it was written as Assistant Manager so they asked why such wrong info. Then as proof I showed the joining and reliving letter though I had also submitted it initially but I re-assured it by providing again if was missed to be seen.

2. They asked the address and phone no. didn't match. I mentioned that they had visited the office and they went to same address as mentioned on payslip. The phone no. had changed after i had filed my documents, so I shared the HR e-mail that we had received.

3. They asked that during employment verification the salary said by some colleague was wrong, So i said what can I do about it. In India, the labour laws are not as Aus. that everyone gets fair salary. I got a letter from HR that my salary as stated in joining letter and payslip is correct.

4. Some other confusion raised as what exactly I did as Internal auditor was not clear. So I sent my IA reports that I used to submit to the client.

So, it was clear that I was true to what I had worked. I won the case.

Thanks for posting. Let me know if any additional info. required. 

Cheers...



tasi said:


> I imagine your grant being sweeter than most grants. Congratulations. Why did you get a PIC 4020 natural justice letter?


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Gbatra said:


> Yes my PCC and medical expired in September.. so they have asked me to re submit those...this happed back in December.. 40 days after NJ
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


You will get your grant soon. By Feb - March, your grant is sure to come...Best of luck buddy. 

They asked you re-submit medical & pcc means your case is now positive again for getting grant soon.


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

ami27 said:


> After N J Reply. Do you asked for Medical ?? Is your Medical and PCC expired?


Yes, almost after 1.5 years I got NJ, so I was asked to re-do medical and Pcc both had expired already that's why.


----------



## Gbatra (Feb 8, 2016)

gaudit24 said:


> You will get your grant soon. By Feb - March, your grant is sure to come...Best of luck buddy.
> 
> They asked you re-submit medical & pcc means your case is now positive again for getting grant soon.


Yes.. let's hope for the best... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Is PIC 4020 a NJ Letter ?




Yes Mudassar, pic 4020 is an NJ letter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

smaikap said:


> Congratulation.
> 
> If it is not too much trouble, may you please describe the 'misunderstanding' that caused the delay.
> 
> ...




Hi Smaikap,

I explained the same in reply to tasi. Please view the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tasi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi

Thanks for the reply. Another question, if you dont mind, why did you get CO contact after 1.5 years? Did you put your application on hold or was it in recieved for that long?


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

tasi said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Another question, if you dont mind, why did you get CO contact after 1.5 years? Did you put your application on hold or was it in recieved for that long?


Hi Tasi,

No, it cannot show as Put on hold. It was shown as "Received", no signs of whether it was on hold or not. They said it was under routine checks whenever I had contacted them. 

So, I had to wait till they contacted me which took them 1.5 years.


----------



## joshijaanvi (Oct 19, 2016)

gaudit24 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My journey towards getting 190 visa has been really long (718 day to be exact), I feel like writing my heart out as I believe it can be useful to anyone during this journey and can take some positive clues.
> 
> ...


Congratulations gaudit ....thanks for the long mail....it's really helpful....even I am internal auditor...lodged on 25 jan 2017 and still waiting....but after looking at your case I am excited to see my grant


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

joshijaanvi said:


> Congratulations gaudit ....thanks for the long mail....it's really helpful....even I am internal auditor...lodged on 25 jan 2017 and still waiting....but after looking at your case I am excited to see my grant


Many thanks for your wishes, Do not worry. Your grant would come soon. Just keep your patience level high, you will get it definitely.


----------



## joshijaanvi (Oct 19, 2016)

gaudit24 said:


> Many thanks for your wishes, Do not worry. Your grant would come soon. Just keep your patience level high, you will get it definitely.


Thanks. Request you to please update immitracker please.


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

joshijaanvi said:


> Thanks. Request you to please update immitracker please.


Thanks, I had forgot completely about it there. Updated.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Awesome information and appreciate your patience in waiting for such a long time. All good and best wishes.


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Awesome information and appreciate your patience in waiting for such a long time. All good and best wishes.




Thanks a lot buddy...

Cheers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vipsfromindia (Feb 19, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Awesome information and appreciate your patience in waiting for such a long time. All good and best wishes.


Just saw your IELTS and points. Man, you are on a mission. I think Mr Turnbull himself will welcome you to Australia. I used to say this in my college days, 
"Sala itne points mein to 3 log pass ho jaate"


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Gaudit 24,

Congrats buddy. Ur hardwork has surely paid u. I just wanted to enquire whether all ur employment period was under 1 company or multiple? And whether the employment verification was only done for ur companies based in India? And lastly, how many points did u claim for your employment period?

Thank you


----------

